# Need some advice...quickly...please!



## efbjr (Oct 20, 2008)

My neighbor, who is into community gardening, gave me 2 large  shopping bags full of assorted salad greens, and a bunch of scallions. I know how to process the scallions, but can anyone tell me how (if it is possible) to dehydrate the salad greens?  I can't eat all of them before they go bad and I would hate to have to toss them.  I did a general Google search and ditto on You Tube and got very little useful information.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

You say "mixed greens" so I'm not sure if this will help or not ... I found a few recipes for kale crisp ... Let us know if you try it.

We Like It Raw - Raw Food Goodness: Kale Crisps


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Google....storefood.com

dehydrate2store.com

I'd tell you but I'm learning too and don't want to lead you wrong. 

Lots of smart people here who will come along to help.

One of the sites I listed really helped me rehydrate.I realized I missed important steps.


----------



## mtnmom (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm curious too... never heard of dried lettuce though....if it's cabbage you could make saurkraut and can it.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

mtnmom said:


> I'm curious too... never heard of dried lettuce though....if it's cabbage you could make saurkraut and can it.


I saw one on youtube ... they used it in some kind of dip. One head of lettuce into a very small baggie ... lol


----------



## Kai22 (Apr 30, 2011)

*Andi said:


> You say "mixed greens" so I'm not sure if this will help or not ... I found a few recipes for kale crisp ... Let us know if you try it.
> 
> We Like It Raw - Raw Food Goodness: Kale Crisps


Kale Crisps are really good! I make them all the time. Though my recipe doesn't have honey or agave. Sounds weird, but they crisp up and taste kind of like Lays! Really yummy


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Kai22 said:


> Kale Crisps are really good! I make them all the time. Though my recipe doesn't have honey or agave. Sounds weird, but they crisp up and taste kind of like Lays! Really yummy


Alway good to know!!! :wave:

:thankyou:


----------

